# brake issue



## thames (Mar 24, 2016)

i have a 1996 nissan hardbody. i have replaced the master cylinder and bled the front brakes only and had no issues for a month. then my calipers locked up three days ago so i replaced them but having trouble getting the passenger caliper to re compress onto the brake pads. i bled the master cylinder and the front drivers side with no issues. but the passenger brake has been bled well over 100 time but still has air bubbles coming out. can anyone suggest what i might need to do now


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

All I can think of: Your brake master cylinder reservoir is out of fluid, and you are just pumping air out your brake line.


----------



## thames (Mar 24, 2016)

master cylinder still has flui. was yjinking i mightneed to do the lsv since the passenger front and rear lines from the master both go to that . but wasnt sure if undoing the brake lines at the front caliper would have any affect on it or not


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

did you bench bleed your master cylinder?


----------



## thames (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes I did. But took it into pep boys yesterday. They bled it again along with all the brake calipers. They are getting fluid out of all of them but still having to pump brakes to get pressure at all. Any ideas


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check to see if the rear brakes are out of adjustment. If they are, adjust the brakes and check your pedal feel.


----------



## thames (Mar 24, 2016)

Would they come out of adjustment from bleeding the brake system?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Shouldn't affect anything expect the feel of the brakes at the pedal...unless there was something mechanically wrong with the pieces/parts in the brakes themselves.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bleeding the brakes wouldn't affect the adjustment, but rear brakes that are in need of adjustment can create a long pedal throw when depressing the brake pedal. The rear brakes should be adjusted before bleeding the brakes.


----------



## thames (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok. Then they should be fine. I needed to bleed it from replacing front calipers but will get them to check that as well.


----------

